# Questions about my preggo go rat



## Cnmartin0617 (Jun 22, 2015)

I see on here a lot about people putting their expecting mothers in a bin. Can some of you post a picture of what they look like? I don't think I can afford a whole new cage right now as we weren't planning on buying a preggo rat from Petco. 
Also can someone tell me some signs to watch for to know when she is about to give birth. I'm assuming she's 18 days gestation but it could be more depending on when she was empregnated before Petco got her. So she could possibly go any day. She is not moving around too much anymore. 
Also I have a cat and a dog so tips on a lid for a bin that'll allow them to breathe and keep the other furbabies away.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

The third post here has pics: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?268761-DIY-rat-cage-ideas&highlight=storage+container


----------



## Cnmartin0617 (Jun 22, 2015)

Well I guess she was pregnant after all. so far we have 9.she's letting them nurse right now. Are there any signs that I could look for if she still has some in her belly? Any other tips? Is that paper bedding ok for the babies?


----------

